# Doogie's Teich als der Sommer 2006 endlich anfing



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

hi Leute!

So, endlcih mal über 20 Grad und somit auch Zeit für die ersten SOMMERFOTOS meines Teiches in diesem Jahr. Hoffe es sind ein paar gelungene Schnappschüsse dabei 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Doogie, 

du hast Recht, endlich kommt Leben in die Temperaturen.   

Schöne Bilder und man sieht, da ist noch mächtig Platz für 10-15 Jumbos.   

Ach ja, wenn du den Fischen schon so provokativ einen Zollstock ins Wasser legst, damit sie immer ihr Wachstum ablesen können, dann mußt du aber auch das Futter wechseln.  :grinsevil: 

gib`dene einfach amol a Semml, damit`s aweng wachs`n dan: 






Grußr Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

respekt alle fotos sin weltklasse
meine leider nicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

lol!
der zollstock war für "koi master" damit er weiss wie groß die steine sein müssen, dammit sie nicht bei jedem regentropfen runterpurtzeln.

hab' grad 'nen eimer Seidenraupen angebrochen, den müssen sie erstmal verputzen, bevor's an die Marmeladen-Semmeln geht 

stimmt schon, klar wäre noch platz für 10-15 Tiere minimum... 
aber ich will ja mit gutem Bleistift voran gehen und lieber den Unterbesatz predigen   ausserdem sollten ja noch 2 Koi aus Hamburg unterwegs sein, einer ist der Gewinn vom Fotowettbewerb bei Thorsten im letzten Jahr, und einer geht dort noch mit 

dann bin ich eh schon bei 10 Fischen auf 60.000l, fast schon full House 

und MEHR werden sie von ganz alleine  wie wir menschen auch... 
GEwichts und Zahlenmässig 
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2006)

hallo doogie,

na das ist doch echt sehr schön geworden - mit pers. zu geradlinig - aber wirklich schön


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

danke jürgen 

irgendwas musste ich einfach grad machen... wenn schon das Haus und der Garten schief sind, dann musste es somit der Teich werden 


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

Hi doogie wollte mal fragen wie die abmasse deines teiches sind

Hast du 60000 Liter :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2006)

der Hauptteil des Teiches misst 7,5x4m und geht bis auf 2,5m Tiefe,
dann noch as Ufer rechts dazu mit 7x1,5 und durchschnittlich (flachste +tiefste Stelle durch 2) 75cm Wasserstand

der Bach ist 6x1m und hat ca 0,5m Wasserstand

somit wird die Wassermenge irgendwo rund um die 60.000l liegen
+/- ein paar Tropfen 


lg
Doogie


----------

